

Google further personalizes search, now with stars - hasanove
http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2010/03/stars-make-search-more-personal.html

======
thiele
"Stars in search replace SearchWiki."

SearchWiki ended up being a flop. I'm not sure Stars will be any different.
Personally, I rarely have a desire to interact with the results of a search.

------
abstractbill
_We've long believed that personalization makes search more relevant and fun._

I can't say I've ever wanted search to be fun. It's a utility - I just need it
to work.

------
KingOfB
This isn't exciting on it's own, but if it could opt in to buzz in the future
that would be great. I'd love to follow someone and have their stars bias my
search experience.

